# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Mohon Masukannya untuk Showa ini

## Greggy

Suhu2 sekalian , Saya mohon masukannya showa saya ini . Apakah ok dan berpotensi / layak jika buat dikontesin dan dikeep untuk kedepannya apakah bisa jumbo . 
Trima kasih . Salam .

----------


## Greggy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Greggy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Greggy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Elecson

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koipemula

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Greggy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Greggy

> Isa Showa mantap.


thank you om

----------


## Greggy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agusta_17

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dudutgakelutung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fadlikp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

